# Polycrylic problem



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

Using minwax polycrylic over a water based paint. The polycrylic is not self leveling like the oil based finishes I use. First time using a water based topcoat. Does anyone know if it works to thin it a little with water then brush it on with a sponge applicator?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Waterbased polyurethanes work best when sprayed. Sponge or foam brush applications carry too much air and presents the possibility of bubbles. If you can't spray it, use a good synthetic brush. 

On a sample try it without thinning. If you do thin, you could dilute with water 5%-10%, the same as with spraying. You could also add Floetrol to the mix to get better flow out.


----------



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

I tried using a good brush. My technique leaves something to be desired though apparently. I never had this problem with the oil products. I looking at a low end HVLP right now. Thanks.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I have thinned MW Polycrylic. 

HOWEVER

I only thinned it 3 parts Polycrylic to one part DISTILLED WATER.

BTW - You need to wait about a month to 6 weeks to allow the latex to fully cure before applying the Polycrylic. 

You may have better luck with the newer MW Water Based Polyurethane.

When I applied over the latex (Behr from HD) I used a cheap bristle brush from HF. 

I think that the trick is to apply the Polycrylic, brush once more to fill in the holidays and STOP. None of the water based finishes take kindly to over brushing.


----------

